# Sustituir Caps ceramicos por Caps poliester metalizado



## mustapha (Abr 12, 2010)

_Buenas, tratare de ser rapido y directo 

Me registre hace un tiempito, siempre leo el foro, estoy entrando al mundo de la electronica, la verdad no me atrevo a preguntar algunas cosas porque recien estoy nutriendo mi "dialecto electronico"_

*Aca va mi pregunta;
*

Es posible sustituir(sin que esto afecte el comportamiento global del circuito)  los capacitores ceramicos por capacitores de poliester metalizados?

Me es sumamente dificil conseguir capacitores ceramicos... en cambio consigo estos;

"10% - Metallized Polyester Film Capacitor"

De valores como, 0.56uf, 0.1uf, 0.01uf, y algunos mas.

Lo que quiero hacer es un pequeño amplificador con integrados tipo LM386 y/o tda2002, cosas simples, para ir empezando.


estuve viendo un poco las diferencias, pero la verdad que constantemente me tira para atras el tema de no tener acceso a casi nada de componentes electronicos... no consigo ni potenciometros de 10k en mi ciudad  

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2010)

Si, no hay problema... Siempre y cuando respetes los voltajes máximos que especifique el circuito.

Saludos!!!


----------



## mustapha (Abr 12, 2010)

Impecable, y que rapido 

Gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2010)

Hay ciertas circunstancias en las cuales conviene más usar condensadores cerámicos que de poliester, pero este no es tu caso. (un amplificador de audio.)
Los ceramicos son buenos para circuitos donde exista conmutación de estados, redes snubber. Los de poliester, MKP, etc, son buenos para bloquear DC, desacoplar... En realidad son algunas características especiales que definen en que circuito estar.

Saludos


----------



## marlon m (Oct 9, 2013)

puedo remplazar un  condensador cerámico por uno de poliester ...


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 9, 2013)

> puedo remplazar un condensador cerámico por uno de poliester ...


si se puede,....funcionara!!!???, eso depende de donde este puesto y en que circuito trabaje....
a todo esto? cual es tu circuito???...


----------



## morta (Oct 9, 2013)

depende..... poder se puede pero sin mas datos del circuito es como andar adivinando


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2013)

marlon m dijo:
			
		

> puedo remplazar un  condensador cerámico por uno de poliester ...


Bueno desde que els tengan lo mismo valor capacitico y tensiõn de ayslamiento, la respuesta es  !si! , pero lo contrario : !no! , capacitores de poliester metalizado tienem un dielectrico mas "nobre" que los ceramicos .
Los capacitores de poliester son recomendados para andar en circuitos tipos filtros o tenporizadores o sintonizados y quanto a los "pobres" ceramicos tipo disco son adecuados a desacopalmiento de alimentaciõn  y circuitos de RF ( de baja potencia, en alta potencia tenemos que canbiar para mica argentada ) .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dosx31 (Feb 3, 2022)

Yo estoy trabajando en un soldador eléctrico a el cual se le daño un capacitor cerámico cbb81 222j2000v 
Pero ya buscando en mi ciudad solo encontré capacitores de poliéster con la misma características, lo puedo reemplazar? sabiendo que son de alto voltaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2022)

Dosx31 dijo:


> Yo estoy trabajando en un soldador eléctrico a el cual se le daño un capacitor cerámico cbb81 222j2000v
> Pero ya buscando en mi ciudad solo encontré capacitores de poliéster con la misma características, lo puedo reemplazar? sabiendo que son de alto voltaje


Si posee la misma tensión de aislación y misma capacidad, no hay inconveniente


----------

